

Ask HN: Are there any CS students that would do a project for $500? - jjets718

Hi everyone. I'm working on a startup with a team that was formed at Startup Weekend, and we're looking for a student that would build a functional prototype or our MVP for $500. What we're working on would involve Facebook Places and PayPal integration, as well as a way for people to broadcast to others near them with the native app or mobile web app that they are looking to buy or sell something, and then once something was bought or sold, people would be able to broadcast the transactions to Facebook or twitter. If interested, contact me at selfey.sw@gmail.com. I'm in high school, so my funds are limited. Thanks for your time!
======
noonespecial
That's an exciting space. I know quite a few groups that are tiptoeing towards
something like this.

I think you're going to need to offer something different than $500. I don't
think there's too many people out there who'd do something that big (or
exciting) for $500 and then just hand it off.

If you need that kind of technical chops, they're going to be a co-founder,
like it or not. Try to play it otherwise and even if the idea does find
success, you're likely to get Zuck'ed.

Best of luck to you.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks! Do you code?

~~~
noonespecial
Indeed. C, ASM, perl and python. I do embedded devices.

------
hluska
Sorry for an off topic (and not even remotely helpful) comment, but best of
luck with your startup! Starting something in high school is not only
immensely cool but an amazing experience.

~~~
jjets718
Thanks so much! It's been a great experience!

------
bx
I'd be interested in hearing more and discussing. Give me a shout: bb (at) fea
(dot) st

